# Contract/landlord law



## GARYDAVIES (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi
would anybody know about the law my landlord a nutter i.e
hes broken into our home and starts looking round into our things
sending us 100s of e mails about nothing to do with him like when we should close the shutters etc etc 
sending us none important e mails then asking we must e mail back within 5 days 
asking us to clean his trees when its rains 
now he stopped us in the street and started shouting at my wife because we never returned a e-mail he sent 
tellng us we could not smoke outside 
i can go on and on 
we are moving out soon thank god what would happen if i stopped paying rent because he owe us 3000 euros and could i sue him for all the stress he given my wife been quiet ill over this 
thanks all


----------



## athertina (Nov 16, 2012)

Gary I just read your post. I am in Catania. Extraordinary! I must say. Not surprised though. Did you get your 3000€? I do sympathise. What lengths (landlord) one goes through to steal your money. I hope all went well. Regards Tina


----------



## athertina (Nov 16, 2012)

Gary I just read your post. I am in Catania. Extraordinary! I must say. Not surprised though. Did you get your 3000€? I do sympathise. What lengths (landlord) one goes through to steal your money. I hope all went well. Regards Tina


----------



## bleri (Jun 7, 2013)

YOu know what's the funny thing with not paying the rent in Italy...they cannot make u pay. they can be very annoying though and not give you your deposit back...


----------

